# مقتل شماس فى سوهاج



## بنت موسى الاسود (10 مارس 2011)

http://www.soutalex.com/home/alexandria-news/4954.html

*
مقتل شماس فى سوهاج
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2011)

الخبر اللى موجود فى الرابط

*تأجيل الدراسة بمدارس الأسكندرية حتي 20 من مارس الحالي*



؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2011)

*الرابط هو

http://dearmuslimduty.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-post_2398.html*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (10 مارس 2011)

*http://christian-dogma.com/site/topic-19643.html*


*هو ده اللينك سورى بعت الاول غلط*​


----------



## soso a (10 مارس 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحه ويقبله 

بس انا مش عارفه أوصل لتفاصيل الموضوع 

يعنى اتقتل ازاى وليه 
​


----------



## noraa (10 مارس 2011)

برضة مش عارفين دة حقيقة ولا لا بس لو حقيقة يبق ربنا ينيح نفسة


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

* 
بلطجية يحاولوا الاعتداء على كاهن ببهتيم حوار مريم راجى‏ 


[YOUTUBE]cZAJW1zskl0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] 


أنفلات أمنى خلاص

*​


----------



## maylo (10 مارس 2011)

*ثلاثة مسلمين يقتلوا شماس داخل منزله بسوهاج*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4dnim7Gbhk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## maylo (10 مارس 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4dnim7Gbhk​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد .... ​*


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2011)

*و ليس المنتهي بعد هذه مبتدا الاوجاع*


----------



## tena.barbie (10 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة الخبر ده مش صحيح بالمرة انا من سوهاج المدينة ونقلا عن كلام أبونا فى الكنيسة ده محصلش نهائيا


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> يا جماعة الخبر ده مش صحيح بالمرة انا من سوهاج المدينة ونقلا عن كلام أبونا فى الكنيسة ده محصلش نهائيا




*حلووووو

مش عارف فى ايه بقينا نصدق كل كللللللللمه بدون تفكير
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> يا جماعة الخبر ده مش صحيح بالمرة انا من سوهاج المدينة ونقلا عن كلام أبونا فى الكنيسة ده محصلش نهائيا




الخبر ​

جنازة الشهيد سامي جمال عدلي منتديات الكنيسة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مارس 2011)

الأخبار من كل مكان : قتل وحرق

والجانى مجهول حتى لو كان معروف

فالجانى الحقيقى هو النظام البوليسى المجرم الذى يخطط  لخراب البلد كلها ، من خلال قتل المسيحيين


----------



## ميرنا (13 مارس 2011)

يجماعة مفيش حد اتقتل اتصلنا بناس فى البلد دى فى نفس اليوم ومفيش حاجة كفاية اشاعات بقى
وهجوم الدير الابيض مفيش حاجة 
والمحرق كمان اشاعة 
وظهور العدرا فى سوهاج اشاعة  
​​​


----------

